
Growing Drones in Vats of a Mysterious Chemical Substance - maxoliver
http://thescienceexplorer.com/technology/uk-defense-company-plans-grow-drones-vats-mysterious-chemical-substance
======
jacquesm
That looks like it is this process:

[http://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-
tech/carbon3d-clip-3d-prin...](http://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-
tech/carbon3d-clip-3d-printing/)

The basic idea is to have a UV hardening fluid that you then fuse using lasers
or some kind of mask.

